# ORV for ice?



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Do you need an ORV sticker for a atv on the ice? What about a sticker for a sled on the ice? 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

snowmobile must have current registration atv needs orv


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

ATV needs a current ORV sticker AND you "must" wear a helmet and eye protection to be legal.

Sled needs current registration........


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

"In addition, a snowmobile used solely for transportation on the frozen surface of public waters for ice fishing is exempt from the trail sticker requirement, but must still be registered." From the DNR website.


----------



## Fishn Michn (Apr 20, 2006)

What if I drive my snowmobile on the road to the lake from 2 miles away?


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

This is a true story. I stop by a DNR office and ask 3 officers this question. If I unload my atv on the ice and do not touch the solid ground. Do I need a orv sticker? answer; depends on the officer. They could not give me a definte yes or no. So I got a sticker away.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

stampman said:


> This is a true story. I stop by a DNR office and ask 3 officers this question. If I unload my atv on the ice and do not touch the solid ground. Do I need a orv sticker? answer; depends on the officer. They could not give me a definte yes or no. So I got a sticker away.


Anothe reason to carry the rule book in your back pocket,
The ice in an extension of the road,rules and speed limits apply.



> What if I drive my snowmobile on the road to the lake from 2 miles away?


As long as your on the right of way and not on an M road.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Question, Why is a ORV sticker needed for an atv used on the lake only? I have asked a dnr officer before and they said that NO money from ORV sticker sales goes toward lakes.. repeat..NONE of the ORV money goes to the lakes.Now, if that is correct, So why is a sticker needed for use on a lake to get to your fishing spot? I'm talking unloading it off the trailer at the lakes edge and use it to go directly to your fishing spots. No riding around the launches ect.. just on the ice.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

duckman#1 said:


> Question, Why is a ORV sticker needed for an atv used on the lake only? I have asked a dnr officer before and they said that NO money from ORV sticker sales goes toward lakes.. repeat..NONE of the ORV money goes to the lakes.Now, if that is correct, So why is a sticker needed for use on a lake to get to your fishing spot? I'm talking unloading it off the trailer at the lakes edge and use it to go directly to your fishing spots. No riding around the launches ect.. just on the ice.


$$$$$$ :evilsmile :lol:


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Technically if you unload it onto the ice and never leave the ice with it you will be ok. Makes no sense to me neither, I buy an ORV sticker every year and it expires shortly after. Better than leaving it up to the way someone 
interprets the law, at least I know I wont get a ticket.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

If you're in the middle of the lake fishing with your quad parked next to you AND you get checked in that area and you don't have an ORV sticker on your quad you will be ticketed.....................buy the sticker and be protected.......they're not that expensive. This issue has been argued to death over the last several years.......


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

sullyxlh said:


> The ice in an extension of the road,rules and speed limits apply.





duckman#1 said:


> Question, Why is a ORV sticker needed for an atv used on the lake only? .


Duckman, I think that you will find the answer in the msg above yours. I quoted "sullyxlh"s msg that would seem to reply.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I called the local CO and they said yep. it does need one. Infact, they couldn't find it in the hand book where its worded to apply to atv's on ice, BUT they where able to give me the Law # and the site to find where it does state you need a ORV sticker on ice.
Law # 324.81115
324.81115 Licensing of ORV required; exceptions.

Sec. 81115.

(1) Except as otherwise provided by law, an ORV shall not be operated on or over land, snow, ice, marsh, swampland, or other natural terrain unless licensed by the owner with the department or a dealer as provided in this part. Except as otherwise provided in this part, a vehicle operating on a forest trail or in a designated area shall be licensed under this part.

(2) Licensure is not required for an ORV used exclusively in a safety and training program as required in section 81129.


History: Add. 1995, Act 58, Imd. Eff. May 24, 1995 ;-- Am. 2003, Act 111, Eff. Oct. 1, 2003 
Popular Name: Act 451
Popular Name: NREPA
Popular Name: Off-Road Vehicle Act
Popular Name: ORV


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Post the question in the law forum if you don't want opinions. You need a sticker for a 4 wheeler on the ice, they are only $16.25. I spend more than that on gas getting to and from my fishing spot. If you don't want to spend any money, stay home.


----------

